

A collection of programming tasks for practice - aram
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks

======
mattnibs
Interesting site. Not sure if I see myself using it much because there's
always 99 things I should be programming for personal projects. I'd be
interested in hearing if anybody has found writing these "programming tasks"
to be a worthwhile endeavor.

